# Bullhead



## Holmz (May 3, 2007)

hello, new to the forum, hopefully you guys can help me out.

i've been fishing in one of our back ponds, it's very large, big enough to take a boat out on it, and all i seem to catch are small bullhead around 4-5 inches.

my question is, shouldn't there be larger ones in there? and if so, what would be the best way to catch them? right now i'm just fishing worms off the bottom. thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

If its legal for you try a chum bag and maybe try fishin a little later in the afternoon or into early night. Also try sucker minnows, bullheads are realated to cats, try fishin them like cats, by brush in the water weeds beds, eddies, follow the wind ect. Craig

P.S. They make good Catfish and Northern Bait.


----------



## Holmz (May 3, 2007)

thanks for the help... i went back out and all i can catch are 5-6''ers. i'm guessing the pond is big but shallow, but i could be wrong since i can't cast far enough to make it into the middle of the pond. i'll keep you updated, thanks again!


----------



## Bowhunter-turned-trapper? (Jun 12, 2007)

Keep those small bullheads, cut the dorsal fin off, and go get you some big flatties


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Bullheads are like bluegill, they will stunt out. It may be that the pond is over-populated with them and the biggest they can get due to immediate resources is 5-6"


----------

